# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  best cooling fan for aquarium

## wongce

hi, pls help..i need a cooling fan for my hooded tank... saw some good review on:-

ANS cooling fan 3000
Mr Aqua Tornado Fan

Whats the dimension of the Tornado fan?? anyone used ANS cooling fan before?? heard one of the exploded???

----------


## chris168

Both of this fan i use before. Temperature wise around the same, not much different. But, Tornado fan are quieter. But looks very bulky.

----------


## wongce

> Both of this fan i use before. Temperature wise around the same, not much different. But, Tornado fan are quieter. But looks very bulky.


Chris, can help to give me the dimension of mr aqua? 2)my tank have a stupid black frame at the rim of the tank, not sure can install or not.

----------


## chris168

So sorry, not with me anymore... Any bro here that is using agua fan can gave the dimension to wongce... by the way the evaporation of the water using the fan is real quick.

----------


## seanang168

I find the ANS Fan quite sturdy and durable. The only wear and tear is the fan grill turning rusty in a short time. I have used for 1.5 years and running 24 x 7

----------


## wongce

> I find the ANS Fan quite sturdy and durable. The only wear and tear is the fan grill turning rusty in a short time. I have used for 1.5 years and running 24 x 7


Hi,can you help to give me the dimensions...?
Is it noisy? 
Does the adapter feel warm?My current fan's adapter always feel hot after switch on for a while...now I only switch it on along with my lights(8hrs)..

----------


## chris168

Here you go 12 x 12 x 4 cm

----------


## wongce

Is the fan noisy?? I have a dc fan..silent but almost useless...lol

----------


## tryo

I have both the Dymax and Ans 3000 and found that both are more or less the same noise level but the ANS seems to have better power due to the bigger fan.

----------


## wongce

> I have both the Dymax and Ans 3000 and found that both are more or less the same noise level but the ANS seems to have better power due to the bigger fan.


Bro tyro, about the adapters/fan motor.. Are the hot when run 24 hrs? My dymax is hot..like pizza lol

----------


## tryo

They use to be very hot(just the adapter) so i got a timer for it which means it is on 1/2 hour and then off and then on again. Some how with this the adapter is not so hot but a lot of clicking sound from the timer. I was told to get a different adapter to bring to the voltage to bring down the noise level but i got no idea how to so i better leave it alone.

----------


## wongce

My dymax is also very hot(to me)..noted your setting..thank you very much..I really hope it won't burn down my house with the setting..haha..

----------


## seanang168

Hi my ANS is direct to AC socket don't have power adaptor. The smaller model used an adaptor but I found the circulation rather weak. I use the small fan on a 38 cm long tank.

----------


## wongce

> Hi my ANS is direct to AC socket don't have power adaptor. The smaller model used an adaptor but I found the circulation rather weak. I use the small fan on a 38 cm long tank.


ANS 1000 small fan's wind is very weak, the ANS 3000 is too big for my hood... 

any suggestions? fyi my dymax w-7 died within 11 days of operation..i don't even dare to on it 24 hours.. but it still fail me..

mr aqua seems very big for my hood as i only have a small space around 11cm x 11cm x4 cm to mount a fan...sigh

----------


## reiner09

I used this dymax vortex fan http://www.mydymax.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=tpflypage.tpl&product_id=42&category_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=154 on 24/7 for 3 months and it didn't spoil,i don't see why fans will spoil so quickly...

----------


## wongce

> I used this dymax vortex fan http://www.mydymax.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=tpflypage.tpl&product_id=42&category_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=154 on 24/7 for 3 months and it didn't spoil,i don't see why fans will spoil so quickly...


the fan's adapter is hot during operation, i stuck a pizza hut hot sticker on it and the word hot is highly visible. i also don't know why it is so hot and unreliable. one of the bro is using the fan you recommended, having the same overheating problem.I'm going to search for a more reliable fan.

----------


## Shadow

Im using gex fan but i replace the power adaptor. Full power are too noisy, so i reduce the power a bit using adjustable power supply

----------


## wongce

i think mine is new design.. the fan comes with a MALE connector.... 

outside adapters are all male connectors too..that means i can't use them unless i DIY it to become female connector..

In addition the adapters already cost the same as the dymax fan..LOL.. no point to diy as i don't know which item is faulty...

----------


## darrentyl

Bro, care to share how much is the fan?




> I used this dymax vortex fan http://www.mydymax.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=tpflypage.tpl&product_id=42&category_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=154 on 24/7 for 3 months and it didn't spoil,i don't see why fans will spoil so quickly...

----------


## reiner09

> the fan's adapter is hot during operation, i stuck a pizza hut hot sticker on it and the word hot is highly visible. i also don't know why it is so hot and unreliable. one of the bro is using the fan you recommended, having the same overheating problem.I'm going to search for a more reliable fan.


The adapter is a transformer and is normal for the adapter to be hot..it is not overheated or whatsoever ,this way it helps in saving power.They expect it to be hot as stated that it will run functional to 60deg c..if you can touch it,i doubt it ever reached 60 deg c..i touched mine before,yes it is hot but it is not overheated..overheated in that sense is over 60deg c. and what is more is that mine is on 24/7 for 3months with no problem. I probably think you are just unlucky to get a faulty one, it should last at least for 6months on for 24/7..it is designed to work that way anyway.

----------


## reiner09

> Bro, care to share how much is the fan?


I used it with my pico tank previously..a brandnew cost $20 at c328 ..but if you are interested i am going to sell it at less than half the original price soon..since i am already using a chiler..will repost the fan sale in the ad section soon,look out for it..

----------


## darrentyl

Ok, keep me posted. Will want to try and see whether does it improve much on the temperature and provided you are not staying too far from me... Haha...




> I used it with my pico tank previously..a brandnew cost $20 at c328 ..but if you are interested i am going to sell it at less than half the original price soon..since i am already using a chiler..will repost the fan sale in the ad section soon,look out for it..

----------


## wongce

> The adapter is a transformer and is normal for the adapter to be hot..it is not overheated or whatsoever ,this way it helps in saving power.They expect it to be hot as stated that it will run functional to 60deg c..if you can touch it,i doubt it ever reached 60 deg c..i touched mine before,yes it is hot but it is not overheated..overheated in that sense is over 60deg c. and what is more is that mine is on 24/7 for 3months with no problem. I probably think you are just unlucky to get a faulty one, it should last at least for 6months on for 24/7..it is designed to work that way anyway.


yeah, i think i'm unlucky too, LOL .. so new fan here i come... :Smile:

----------


## huizhong

i have 4-5 used ANS brand or rainbow fans. but the wires i pluck off or broke when in storage. anybody interested to diy the wires can let me know.
and 2 brand new ANS fan. they operate very silent. looking to trade off

----------


## wongce

> i have 4-5 used ANS brand or rainbow fans. but the wires i pluck off or broke when in storage. anybody interested to diy the wires can let me know.
> and 2 brand new ANS fan. they operate very silent. looking to trade off


huizhong, email me the pictures of the fan etc, [email protected]... where is your location?

----------


## wongce

> I used it with my pico tank previously..a brandnew cost $20 at c328 ..but if you are interested i am going to sell it at less than half the original price soon..since i am already using a chiler..will repost the fan sale in the ad section soon,look out for it..


bro, is the fan noisy? i saw the specs..noise is 45 decibels??

----------


## reiner09

> bro, is the fan noisy? i saw the specs..noise is 45 decibels??


 yes...it is quite noisy.. about the same amount of noise when my gex chiller kick in...but on an average still acceptable..the best is the tornado fan (mr aqua)..quiet and good but tad bit too big..

----------


## wongce

> yes...it is quite noisy.. about the same amount of noise when my gex chiller kick in...but on an average still acceptable..the best is the tornado fan (mr aqua)..quiet and good but tad bit too big..


noted with thanks.... :Smile:

----------


## darrentyl

Think I need to get a fan real fast. My lights seems to be adding to my tank temperature by 1-2 degree.

----------


## wongce

> Think I need to get a fan real fast. My lights seems to be adding to my tank temperature by 1-2 degree.


yes, the lights are main culprit, other heat emiting course like power head, filter etc. whats your tank's temperature? mine is 28 without light or itchy hand(night time). with lights may go up to 30 during hot day.

plants are still green, but spikey moss seems browning a bit though.

----------


## KITTY

darrentyl: do u want to get my brand new dyamx w4 series? mint condition  :Smile:  pm me if keen, thanks.

----------


## darrentyl

Hi kitty, I don't have access to pm function. Or maybe you can SMS me @ 98761678 to discuss? 

Anyway going to sleep now, will reply to you tomorrow.

----------

